# rep ur car club plaques



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Let's see these plaques


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

.ttt..


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Nice monte, post more pics


----------



## 8-BALLING-247 (Feb 19, 2008)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: Straight up O.G., the plaque was tack-welded (sp) together back in the early 80's


----------



## PORTCITYCOWBOY (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

before chrome


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice guys props to all u guys ....let's see more


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Feb 23 2008, 02:59 PM~10013051
> *
> 
> 
> ...





Nice to see more Vegas clubs......


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

> *Nice to see more Vegas clubs......*


yea been thinkin of making a chapter out here but idk theres alot of nice and clean cars here in vegas


----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:







:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WGCMIKE_@Feb 23 2008, 05:38 PM~10013975
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




Real clean....


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Ttmt


----------



## BiG GiO (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

The Mesa Chapter in AZ


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Some more clean placks


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

My Homeboys Plaque & Car Club...











Living It Up CC


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Keep them coming


----------



## G-Bodyman (Feb 4, 2005)

Out of H-Town


----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Feb 23 2008, 04:03 PM~10012778
> *before chrome
> 
> 
> ...


dont chrome it.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Ttmt


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice........


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by truevegasrider_@Feb 29 2008, 02:38 PM~10059332
> *Nice........
> *


Car Club still looking.......... :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

SAN ANTONIO TEAXAS 210


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)




----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Feb 29 2008, 03:17 PM~10058729
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin' Good Homie!!


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

This one we did for the FOUNDATION Crew who just got them Yesterday!!!


----------



## amigoslasvegas c.c (Apr 14, 2008)




----------



## BombaAussieStyle (Nov 20, 2002)




----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SILVER DOLLAR+Feb 24 2008, 12:46 AM~10015249-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## Techniquesphx (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)

t t t


----------



## NATIVE MONEY (Dec 20, 2004)




----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

<<<<<< :0


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Apr 20 2008, 07:33 PM~10462567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)

0.photobucket.com/albums/dd152/aguirre04/federation-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ANTDOGG (Nov 25, 2007)




----------



## 78monte (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4pump84cutty_@Apr 17 2008, 08:57 PM~10442896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good ivan


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@Feb 24 2008, 08:22 PM~10019786
> *My Homeboys Plaque & Car Club...
> 
> 
> ...



who's the girls :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: keep it up guys :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## RootBeer Rider (Dec 8, 2004)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## individualsneil (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## rookie87 (Sep 27, 2004)

Westside Lowriders C.C.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jun 29 2008, 05:05 PM~10975653
> *:biggrin:
> *


Where's yours? :cheesy:


----------



## BNKROL (Apr 13, 2008)

everyone is reppin their plaques hard


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BNKROL_@Jun 30 2008, 01:13 AM~10978675
> *everyone is reppin their plaques hard
> *




x2 keep it up


----------



## somosunomemphis (Dec 11, 2006)

MEMPHIS


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jun 30 2008, 12:41 AM~10978601
> *Where's yours?  :cheesy:
> *


OH HERE WE GO , THE SAME PLACE WHERE URS IS AT. :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jun 30 2008, 05:09 PM~10983737
> *OH HERE WE GO , THE SAME PLACE WHERE URS IS AT. :biggrin:
> *


My room? :dunno:  :buttkick:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

JUST KLOWNIN C.C.

VIRGINIA


----------



## J.M.D (Feb 16, 2006)




----------



## 83 lolo cut (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 1 2008, 09:09 PM~10993941
> *My room? :dunno:  :buttkick:
> *



YEAH RIGHT.............


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

damn for reason cant post ours. can someone help out if i send the pic? thanks.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys_@Jul 6 2008, 08:13 PM~11025041
> *damn for reason cant post ours. can someone help out if i send  the pic?  thanks.
> *



SEND ME A EMAIL WITH THE PICTURES AND I WILL DO IT FOR YOU


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 6 2008, 06:43 PM~11024229
> *YEAH RIGHT.............
> *


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowrider Placas_@May 17 2008, 07:29 AM~10676118
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

heys ours


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 9 2008, 04:04 PM~11049113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh damn :biggrin:


----------



## Cadi4life (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## atxpinky (Aug 10, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 14 2008, 05:57 PM~11087351
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THEY START OUT YOUNG!!!!!!


----------



## ernbleez (Sep 12, 2007)

been a member since 1993


----------



## wcoastn (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)

Over 15 years Experience, more than 200 car club plaques made. 

Lowrider Placas offers the best in Custom Chromed Metal Plaques, Steering Wheels, Pendants, Car Club Banners, Tshirts, Custom Logo Design, Show Boards, All Types of Signs and much more.

Send us a message here, or send an email to L[email protected]. You can also call us at 940-320-0200, leave a message we will call you back.

Website-Lowriderplacas.com


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@May 20 2008, 07:14 AM~10694980
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 9 2008, 04:04 PM~11049113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=740d8sTpM7U
THAT SAME PLAQUE WAS ROLLIN IN LIL WAYNES NEW VIDEO VEGAS CHPTR CAR :0 :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 30 2008, 03:18 AM~11213335
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=740d8sTpM7U
> THAT SAME PLAQUE WAS ROLLIN IN LIL WAYNES NEW VIDEO VEGAS CHPTR CAR :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


_Tu sabes!_


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

AMARILLO, TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

That's cute. I thought this thread was post your club plaque, not your club shirt.


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 30 2008, 06:25 PM~11219393
> *That's cute. I thought this thread was post your club plaque, not your club shirt.
> *



I KNOW THATS NOT COMING FROM A VEGAS RIDER? WAIT WHERES UR PLAQUE? STAY OFF THE THREAD IF UR HERE TO HATE.......


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 30 2008, 09:13 PM~11220862
> *I KNOW THATS NOT COMING FROM A VEGAS RIDER? WAIT WHERES UR PLAQUE? STAY OFF THE THREAD IF UR HERE TO HATE.......
> *


already posted  and I wasn't hating, just going off what the thread was about :cheesy: :wave:  :roflmao:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 31 2008, 12:43 PM~11225654
> *already posted    and I wasn't hating, just going off what the thread was about  :cheesy: :wave:   :roflmao:
> *



not one u got off at a show ,one thats in ur car?


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Jul 9 2008, 04:04 PM~11049113
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: WHEN IS IT GOING IN THE BACK OF UR CAR?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CALIRIDER_@Jul 31 2008, 01:06 PM~11225873
> *:biggrin: WHEN IS IT GOING IN THE BACK OF UR CAR?
> *


Hopefully _real_ soon. Its just sitting doing nothing. How is the car coming? All bullshit aside, you know I want to see you out! :yes:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HSLHRD_@Jul 31 2008, 02:08 PM~11226478
> *Hopefully real soon. Its just sitting doing nothing. How is the car coming? All bullshit aside, you know I want to see you out! :yes:
> *



REAL SOON ITS GOING TO BE ONE OF THE CLEANEST RIDES OUT HERE.........


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Jul 31 2008, 04:16 PM~11227611
> *
> 
> 
> ...



KEEP THEM COMING GUYS


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Jul 14 2008, 06:55 PM~11086504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought thats was a I car????


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

* BOUDED C.C ALL DAY EVERYDAY*


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

* BOUNDED C.C ALL DAY EVERY DAY*


----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by atxpinky_@Jul 14 2008, 06:57 PM~11087351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like the club name


----------



## behind the 8 ball (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## EL NUMERO 1 (Sep 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Aug 2 2008, 07:22 PM~11243989
> *thought thats was a I  car????
> *


IT WAS :yes: THATS THE CAR THAT THE RAPPER T.I. BOUGHT OFF OF BIG DWIGHT FROM INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiG GiO_@Feb 24 2008, 04:24 AM~10016568
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT BIG GIO


----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

OLD SKOOL......








NU SKOOL.......








OTHER CLUBS FROM O.C.........


----------



## midnighter (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## ack1 (Jun 24, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## Lowrider Placas (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

A couple I'm partial to:










The bottom one is kinda faded and marked up a bit, but it's around 12 years old


----------



## SEMS87CUTT (Aug 22, 2008)




----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: CLEAN TTMFT :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Sep 21 2008, 11:23 PM~11662442
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

:biggrin: 

































 
:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 22 2008, 01:31 PM~11665145
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats really nice you killin em!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dominance CC_@Oct 1 2008, 09:47 AM~11747897
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_SKANLESS CAR CLUB_


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 1 2008, 11:26 AM~11750028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that fucker came out real nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 1 2008, 06:18 AM~11747748
> *Thats really nice you killin em!
> *


Thanks homie. Maybe 1 day we will get a big ass plaque like yall have and engrave it.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 1 2008, 12:56 PM~11750295
> *damn that fucker came out real nice. :biggrin:
> *


x2.i love the way it looked. :biggrin:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

here a few from san diego
























by far my favorite


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

just got mine done so here there are


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Oct 8 2008, 10:27 AM~11811852
> *just got mine done so here there are
> 
> 
> ...



:0 shit! thaose came out real nice. i like the finished product :biggrin: 
thanks for the business  :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 8 2008, 12:05 PM~11812238
> *:0 shit! thaose came out real nice. i like the finished product  :biggrin:
> thanks for the business   :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## chi-town (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Oct 8 2008, 11:05 AM~11812238
> *:0 shit! thaose came out real nice. i like the finished product  :biggrin:
> thanks for the business   :biggrin:
> *


no problem thank you guys really happy with them :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Oct 8 2008, 01:26 PM~11812995
> *no problem thank you guys really happy with them :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TYTE9D_@Oct 8 2008, 07:17 PM~11815234
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 

Nice Boys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## S C 52 (Aug 21, 2007)




----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

*THE WHOLE FAMILY IN 07 AT OUR UNITY CRUISE. 
WAUKEGAN, MILWAUKEE, MEMPHIS, CHICAGO.*











*PLAQUE IN THE BACK OF MY CARNAL'S CADDY.*











*WAUKEGAN CHAPTER*


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

> *THE WHOLE FAMILY IN 07 AT OUR UNITY CRUISE.
> WAUKEGAN, MILWAUKEE, MEMPHIS, CHICAGO.*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 64ragtop (Jul 23, 2008)

OTHERSIDE C.C AUSTRALIA!!


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## -Immortal- (May 19, 2008)




----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

> > *THE WHOLE FAMILY IN 07 AT OUR UNITY CRUISE.
> > WAUKEGAN, MILWAUKEE, MEMPHIS, CHICAGO.*
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)

SUM THING FOR THE TOPIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cripn8ez (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 3 2008, 06:56 AM~12044994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 DAAAAAAAAAAMMMMM SHES BAADD!!!


----------



## chuca_63 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

What company do you guys suggest to get plaques cut at?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 8 2009, 02:33 AM~12640554
> *What company do you guys suggest to get plaques cut at?
> *


we cut plaques check out my myspace i have a topic on here too WICKED METAL WORKS pm me for prices  

www.wickedmetalworks.net


----------



## ONESICKLS (Sep 27, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## DL95Linc (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## kadillak_driver (May 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DL95Linc_@Jan 9 2009, 06:59 PM~12656679
> *
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## DL95Linc (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

PLAQUE IS 15 YEARS OLD


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...imageID=9370161


----------



## Elwood (Aug 30, 2007)

http://s5.tinypic.com/ztug5y.jpg


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## R_STEADYMOBBIN92 (Jan 19, 2009)

LOVE THAT SAN DIEGO PLAQUE JOEL AKA HUSTLER 63 GARCIA DID THEM


----------



## mr1987 (Jan 6, 2007)

WE DO


----------



## LVdroe (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 87CADDY_@Apr 20 2008, 07:33 PM~10462567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 4 2009, 06:34 PM~12604799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## jr. maniacos (Jan 13, 2009)




----------



## wence (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

LETS NOT FOR GET ABOUT THE WESTSIDE C.C.


----------



## FatAl 63 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Feb 3 2009, 08:30 PM~12896951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

I gots to go with Blvd Kings. Thats one bad ass plaque!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 3 2008, 07:56 AM~12044994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## SCLife (Jan 17, 2004)




----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## impalaguy1964 (Oct 16, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impalaguy1964_@Nov 3 2008, 06:56 AM~12044994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: SHES STILL BAADD!! :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------

